# Why Women live longer than men.



## Raine (Apr 2, 2005)

Why Women live longer than men.
Why women live longer


----------



## mugsy27 (Apr 2, 2005)

#5 is just disturbing!!


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Apr 2, 2005)

Because women are allways ready to fight to the last man(quote from a confederate officer 1864)


----------



## amber (Apr 2, 2005)

In my opinon women live longer cause we can multi-task easily and without much stress


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 2, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> In my opinon women live longer cause we can multi-task easily and without much stress


 
I agree with Amber ... women don't have a wife causing them undue stress!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 3, 2005)

It's just been proven here we work too hard, Ladies start taking up the slack .


----------



## Lugaru (Apr 3, 2005)

Cute!

Btw every time I've almost got killed a woman has usually been involved, so Im thinking that might contribute to it too.


----------

